
A Conversation with Alan Kay - nickb
http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~sue/475/AlanKay.html
======
champion
Interesting interview, and I love Kay's quote, "Most software today is very
much like an Egyptian pyramid with millions of bricks piled on top of each
other, with no structural integrity, but just done by brute force and
thousands of slaves."

